# interesting plant on random japanese site



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone know the name of the plant at the link below?
http://www.fb.u-tokai.ac.jp/WWW/hoshi/miracle/wp07.jpg
looks like a floating plant, very cool!
curious

Jack


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

It called Ludwigia Sedoides. HTH


----------



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the quick reply
Ive done a quick web search on some info for this plant, very pretty
Im surprised this plant doesnt get used in the hooby more often, perhaps its too large, I dont know?

JD


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

aquaspot sells this plant. I think its a floater though


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=112&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

_Ludwigia sedoides_ it is.

It's rooted in the substrate but is nontheless, as has been mentioned, a floater. It requires absolutely enormous amounts of light. It might be a good species for an open top aquarium or a pond in the summer.


----------

